
Pizzeria Employees Wear T-Shirts With Quotes From Nasty Yelp Reviews - Flemlord
http://consumerist.com/5164533/pizzeria-employees-wear-t+shirts-with-quotes-from-nasty-yelp-reviews
======
derwiki
This is great for them by encouraging people to put the most ridiculous and
outlandish one star reviews possible on Yelp, in hopes that their review will
be turned into a T-Shirt. They'll be left with positive reviews and off-the-
wall negative reviews that no one will take seriously anymore.

------
bgutierrez
I'm definitely eating lunch there today, even though it isn't hacker news.

~~~
bgutierrez
I went there and no one was wearing these shirts. Delicious food, and still
not Hacker News.

